# Headset part



## tincaman (10 Sep 2017)

I just bought a frame second hand, I wasn't expecting the headset to be included but the bits of it were lying in the box with the frame. Unfortunately a part is missing, it's the top cap, the bit that covers the upper bearing but sits underneath the spacers. The headset is a 44mm zero stack, the fork is 1 1/8 diameter. Does anyway have one from an old headset I could have?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (10 Sep 2017)

You will have to specify the type and model of headset. That's not the top cap you are describing but the whatchamacallit and they are all very specific to the headset itself.


----------



## tincaman (11 Sep 2017)

Its semi integrated so I have found in the past that "top caps" can often be swapped around, (probably not in every case though) they are in effect the same diameter as the head tube. I will try and post a picture later

Its a M:Part Elite X44 Zero Stack Sealed Cartrtidge Bearing 1-1/8


----------



## tincaman (11 Sep 2017)




----------



## Yellow Saddle (11 Sep 2017)

tincaman said:


> View attachment 372899


The top cap is the part with M on it. Those are pretty universal, but from your description, you're looking for the next part down, the conical piece. Those are headset specific because they have to accommodate seals, specific bearings and their various clearances.


----------



## tincaman (11 Sep 2017)

I think this cheap one will do
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/brand-x-headset-44iiss-sealed/rp-prod130946


----------



## Yellow Saddle (11 Sep 2017)

That's an entire headset, not the missing bit you're after.


----------



## tincaman (11 Sep 2017)

It's the only way I'm going to sort this out


----------

